# Ashes' Kitty Antics



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

When we first got Ashes, when he was still a tiny little furball, we couldnt keep him locked in or out of anything. He could squeeze under any door. It was really hard to keep him from getting near the big cats during this time… 

Weeeellll... one day i was going to take a shower. So i locked Mystery and Shadow in my bedroom, in case Ashes got out and i wasnt around to watch them, and then locked Ashes in my cousin's room. I stuffed a towel under the door just to be safe. No way he was getting out. 

I'm in the middle of taking my shower, have my eyes closed while i'm trying to wash the shampoo out, when next thing i know i hear something hit the shower curtain and land in the tub. I froze up, am terrified and wanting to know what is in the tub with me. I happened to have opened my eyes when whatever it was jumped in and now have soap in my eyes. Im trying to rinse it out of my eyes really fast and can feel the curtain moving while whatevers behind it is trying to go under it to get to my side. Then it scurries under the curtain and i feel something furry hit my feet and i screamed the loudest scream i have ever screamed before. My scream scared the creature in the tub because it shot out of the tub and i heard it sliding across the floor. I finally get the soap out my eyes and peek around the corner to see a grey tail shooting under the door dripping wet. I'm trying to slow my heartbeat down while my cousin and sister are banging on the bathroom door trying to find out why i screamed. 

Its funny to think of now but i think that moment had been terrifying for both Ashes and me when it happened. My cousin thought it was absolutely hilarious when i told him what his cat had done. 

Until Ashes got him a few days later  now that was funny!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Funny story  
That is a real example of how curious cats can be!! 
They would do anything to know their surroundings.. I guess it is instinctive in them!


----------

